# كيفية عمل بطاقات فحص طفايات حريق FE Inspection Tag - مفيد



## يا الغالي (10 أبريل 2014)

​ 
نموذج يحتوي 9 بطاقات جاهر لطباعة على ورق مقوى حجم A4 
تحميل النموذج 










أدوات المطلوبة: 
- ورق مقوى احمر اللون - حجم A4 - لطباعة نموذج البطاقات
- مقص 
- لصاق
- خرامة 

نسألكم الدعوة الصالحة 



== منقول ==


----------



## fraidi (12 يونيو 2014)

Thanksssssssssssss


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (14 يونيو 2014)

مشكور
بارك الله بك


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (7 أغسطس 2014)

شكراً جزيلاً بارك الله فيك


----------



## sunrise86 (10 فبراير 2015)

شكرا أخي الفاضل..


----------



## عمر طلعت (9 مارس 2015)

* جزاكم الله خيرا *


----------



## رمزة الزبير (9 مارس 2015)




----------

